# Kenpo & the makiwara



## YOGAMAN (Jan 19, 2013)

who here in kenpo uses or has used one ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't, and never will


----------



## seasoned (Jan 19, 2013)

If taught properly it is a valuable tool in teaching proper form and body structure pertaining to the bread and butter technique of martial arts. (the punch).


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is an interesting article on the focus and resistance when using the makiwara.

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/09/29/all-about-makiwara/

Not sure if it has been discussed here before.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 21, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Here is an interesting article on the focus and resistance when using the makiwara.
> 
> http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/09/29/all-about-makiwara/
> 
> Not sure if it has been discussed here before.



I don't always agree with Mr. Redmonds opinions on things and this is one of them.  Because of his Japanese Shotokan background, he misses the entire point of the makiwara.  In his conclusion of rejecting it, he unknowingly comes to the conclusion of how it should be used in Okinawan karate.  That is, the makiwara is a feedback tool to be used on occasion to make sure that everything is good, and NOT the end result.  Okinawan karate had a whole group of exercises to train and strengthen the body for training with various lifting implements and striking tools.  The only one that was brought over to Japan was the makiwara and it turned into a "macho" thing and big deformed knuckles became what was sought after.  Even today, you here many people talk about the makiwara is a knuckle conditioning tool.  That is incorrect, the knuckles may become conditioned by striking it, but that is not the goal.  The goal is to make sure that your alignment is correct to support a strong punch, and also to strengthen the wrist/forearm and other muscles used in the punch.

In Okinawa, they also used herbs to condition the hands to prevent injury.  In the chinese arts, they are called "Dit Da Jow".

As far as kenpo and makiwara.  There are some schools and instructors that use it still and many others that don't anymore, just like karate in general.  If you go over to Kenpotalk (another fine site by Mr. Hubbard) and run a search you will find kenpoists talking about it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to... now I just beat on door frames. They're very convienent. LOL :uhyeah:


----------

